# The Green Machine



## pixmedic (Jan 16, 2015)

ok, not _*THE*_ Green Machine Circa 1970's, but close. (1962ish)
_*Still *_working my way through the wife's vintage sewing machines. _*Still*_ not done.
Its a Singer model 185J. The "J" designates that it was produced in the St. Johns facility in Canada.
the American and Canadian models were green, the British models were tan/brown.
Went with a one light setup on this one. not _*entirely*_ satisfied with the results, but I got tired of messing with it. reflections off these shiny machines are a Royal Canadian pain. Still, I like the shadowing. unfortunately, i just could not manage to get rid of all the glare on that right side.




Singer model 185J by pixmedic, on Flickr


----------



## bribrius (Jan 16, 2015)

and to get rid of the glare you would lose the shadowing?

still came out nice. i am loving these. when you get done can you post them all in a collection all at once?, even the ones already posted up before. Like a single complete work?


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 16, 2015)

bribrius said:


> and to get rid of the glare you would lose the shadowing?
> 
> still came out nice. i am loving these. when you get done can you post them all in a collection all at once?, even the ones already posted up before. Like a single complete work?



i can move the light around, but it changes the shadows. too much in the front and the lighting is flat and i light the backdop. too much backlighting and it washes out the image.  Diffusing didn't really help much either. 
its a balancing act of getting light on the machine without lighting the backdrop, and getting some shadows while avoiding glare and hotspots on the reflective surface.  I like lighting people better. its easier. 
another issue is the confined space in the sewing room combined with white concrete walls. 
But, i work with what ive got. 
you can see them all pretty much side by side on my Flickr page, but maybe when im finally through all the machines ill post them  in a very pic heavy thread.


----------



## kdthomas (Jan 22, 2015)

(DISCLAIMER: I am a total newb to product photography, just thinking on the keyboard  )

Have you tried burning the edge of that white wheel on the right in PS where it's fairly hot?
Also, could PS get rid of the chromatic aberration (is that correct terminology? blue fringe on wheel, I mean)

I saw the others in your collection, and I really liked them, especially the ones atop the varnished wood.


----------



## dennybeall (Jan 23, 2015)

If this is a collectors item you need to ask what sets this apart from another one. If the white wheel is important then it should stand out. If the part showing kinda dark toward the back inside is important you may want to get a small side light on it.
I like the feeling of depth from the one light setup.


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 24, 2015)

dennybeall said:


> If this is a collectors item you need to ask what sets this apart from another one. If the white wheel is important then it should stand out. If the part showing kinda dark toward the back inside is important you may want to get a small side light on it.
> I like the feeling of depth from the one light setup.



No, not really a "collectors item" per se. Just an old sewing machine. My wife likes them.


----------

